# CELTA - VILLAREAL



## Football Bet Picks (Mar 12, 2017)

CELTA - VILLAREAL BTTS 1,80 ODD


----------



## remabre (Sep 9, 2017)

Football Bet Picks said:


> CELTA - VILLAREAL BTTS 1,80 ODD



X


----------

